# 17th & 19th late, "night" report



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Had a friend in from Belgium for the past week. Tried to put him on fish all week, both on the flats and in the nearshore gulf. As you know winds were up, water was way off color, and it was beyond hot. We got nothing. So by Wednesday I took him out at night to avoid the heat and fish some dock lights. This proved quite productive. On Thursday we caught 10-15 specks in the 14-16 inch range. But more to our liking was the 10 or so rat reds that measured between 13-16 inches. On this night the fish were hitting gold Spoon Rats and a 'Scapin' Shrimp pattern. On Friday, his last night in town, we went out again. Got a few rat reds and small specks on Gold Spoon Rats. And then my son picked up a Zara Puppy on a light spinning rod and immediately hung a decent fish, which proceeded to get off. This told me to switch from a Spoon Rat to a white BeerBelly, which mimics the action of a Zara Spook. From here on out the action was furious. Caught 15 or so reds from 14-22 inches, with five being within the slot. Also got a few more specks, two in the 17+ inch range. All fish were released. The BeerBelly is a "topwater" that also fishes as a great suspending sub-surface fly. Many hits came just under the surface as opposed to true topwater hits. Sorry no photos, took some but they are on the Belgian's camera. Will post if he sends them.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

In response to a pm request, this is a photo of the BeerBelly fly. This is an older photo, the ones I tie now no longer have eyes. Not sure why, but recently I simply seem to like them better without eyes. The ones we were catching reds on last week were tied in all white. As I stated this fly is a topwater, but it does not float. It will sink, but will do so very slowly. It also has really nice swimming action in the tail as it swims to the surface. I think this suspending swim is part of what attracted the bite in the first place. I think that night dock fishing is a case where a fly can out fish a topwater lure. This is mostly due to the subtle presentation which allows one to make more casts without spooking the fish.


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Flylipps



This fly looks very exciting. Especially the dual action you describe. I can not wait to try it out i your waters.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Night time is the right time!!! Good stuff!! Totally jealous!!! I haven't had a chance to get out at night yet, and now I'm tied up finding a house to live in. 

L8, Harry


----------

